# When to bill 93299



## jazzyblues2005 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,

I recently started coding pacer checks and am learning as I go. The associate before coded 93298-26 with 93299-26 for ILR remote checks. Is there specific documentation needed for 93299? I'm having a difficult time putting the description in CPT into context to make myself understand it.

Thanks!


----------



## TWinsor (Aug 7, 2013)

Code 93299 is reported for the non-physician technical services staff performing data acquistion, receipt of transmission and technical review, technical support and distribution of results.   I don't believe there are any specific documentation guidelines for this code.  

The 26 modifier is not needed for either code. 

HTH!


----------



## jazzyblues2005 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks! I was under the impression modifier 26 was needed for all the device check codes. 93279-93299. Do you have any sources you could share with me?


----------



## TWinsor (Aug 8, 2013)

See Below.  I use the Medtronic Reference booklet. 

The Professional Component reflects physician time and intensity in furnishing the service, including activities before and after direct patient contact.2 When only the professional component is performed, modifier –26 should be added to the appropriate CPT code to identify the service. The –26 modifier would not be appended if the code represents only the professional services of the CPT code description (e.g., CPT 93294, 93295, 93297, and 93298).

The Technical Component refers to the resources used in furnishing the service, such as office rent, wages of personnel, and other office practice expenses. Modifier –TC3 should be added to the appropriate CPT code when only the technical component is performed. Modifier –TC would not be appended if the CPT code description represents only the technical support and service (e.g., CPT 93296 and 93299).

HTH!


----------

